# Safety tips for dummies



## Summer70 (Feb 27, 2021)

Hi everyone,

I had one unpleasant encounter yesterday night. I was careless and unwittingly made myself an easy prey in a dark and empty street. A “I’m gonna fuck you against a wall” type of creep targeted me. I had all cards stacked against me, but I managed to run to a safer place. I was ready to ask/scream for assistance and/or fight back, but luckily, the guy abandoned already.

This made me notice that I neglected my safety recently. Do you have advices or good resources as to how to protect yourself, in a general sense? Stories or anecdotes to share, maybe? What would be the just balance between being too careful and too careless?

Thank you in advance!


----------



## mia-me (Feb 5, 2021)

Avoid Instagram.


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

Turn off bluetooth
Wear a pepperspray
Have 911 on speeddial
Chat while walking
Don't save too private stuff on your phone incase it gets stolen
Memorize things
Bring a big sharp knife for self protection
Let people you trust constantly know where you are
Post as little info abour your kids or anyone or anything involving hour kids online since they or people taking care of them can be tracked and for gods sake dont post pictures at all
Wear a bullet proof west
Dont wear jewlery or items people might steal
Dont flash your cash
Dress modestly
Stay private
Don't trust people too easily, spend a long time before you confide in them and see them in different situations around others
If a begger wants 10 euros, give them the cash
Dont talk behind people back in public, you never know who might be listening
Don't drunk-text in any way shape or form unless you need urgent help: People could make fake claims if they find out you can't remember what you did
Don't drink too much while being out and stick with you friends and even if you do this you csn STILL get attact
If you get raped, go to the police ASAP to get the dna from the sperm for evidence
Wear a knuckle ring
Record your self while walking incase you get stalked
Wear a hidden small camera
Dont accept drinks, smoke, oe even plasters at the pub/club/bar/party/consert, etc. As ypu could get drugged from them
If you go to town, carry something heavy in case you get attacked so you can throw it into a window to get the alarm going. This might be harder then it seems depending on the windows
Don't get involved in any crimes
Don't date anyone who is an active criminal
Don't become too rich. There are people willing to make a break and entery for maybe just about 1000 euroes or even jewlery, etc.
Date out in public, don't go home to your date in the beginning
Wear _protection_ (people can be lying also about their health)
Do not trust that people are who they say they are online, even photoes, passports or ID cards can get faked through apps like photoshop
Remember that telephone numbers can get stolen or spoofed these days
Walk near official cameras
Call a safe cab/taxi instead of hitch-hiking or pirate taxies
Take your dog with you
Be carefull about being rude or offially exposing others in a negative way too often


----------



## recycled_lube_oil (Sep 30, 2021)

Don't have picnics in a minefield.


----------



## WickerDeer (Aug 1, 2012)

Summer70 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I had one unpleasant encounter yesterday night. I was careless and unwittingly made myself an easy prey in a dark and empty street. A “I’m gonna fuck you against a wall” type of creep targeted me. I had all cards stacked against me, but I managed to run to a safer place. I was ready to scream for help and/or fight back, but luckily, the guy abandoned already.
> 
> ...


I wouldn't blame yourself for the behaviors of some POS, but yeah--there are safety and self-defense behaviors you could apply.

I don't know about your country's laws on guns--here everyone has at least one, but some places don't allow even pepperspray.

So as far as non-weapon self defense, I think using a tactical flashlight can be very helpful. It's something I've kept in mind since meeting people who live in places where weapons are banned.

I'd be surprised if you'd never heard any safety suggestions--most women I've met know at least some basics (but since this is "safety tips for dummies" like stay in lighted areas, consider whether or not there are people, houses, or businesses nearby that would be able to hear you call for help.

There are also small alarms you can carry--so just pull a string and sets up a loud noise and flashing light to draw attention.

In many ways, someone who wants to avoid being a target has a lot more advantage than a criminal who is preying on someone.
Because the criminal doesn't want to be detected--he is going to try to be as quiet as possible, and you can make as much noise as you want--with weapons like guns and stun-guns, they are already pretty noisy and draw attention.

But if you don't carry one of these, you can get an alarm and scream and yell--I liked electra's idea of throwing an object into a window to set off an alarm (or even just making the noise of breaking glass could alert people). Dogs can also be helpful because they tend to make a lot of noise.

But in order to avoid overwhelming--I would consider, not knowing if your country allows weapons, flashlights:






there's a lot of info on self-defense, that you could look up. Here are some videos I found specifically directed at women (and I think these object should be available in countries that have more stringent weapon laws...maybe not the knife)






Personally, I think weapons that can be used at a distance (so guns, tasers, pepper spray etc.) are better for women, because a lot of women are going to benefit from keeping a physical distance. Plus some are very loud. But I don't know what your place's weapon laws are and it's not always possible. But anyway--maybe the videos can give ideas.


----------



## Behnam Agahi (Oct 27, 2020)

Electra said:


> Turn off bluetooth
> Wear a pepperspray
> Have 911 on speeddial
> Chat while walking
> ...


Wow 😂
Please provide some safety tips for the assaulter too, he doesn't get to live with all that (kidding)


----------



## Behnam Agahi (Oct 27, 2020)

circle_of_power said:


> Don't have picnics in a minefield.


I had it planned for the weekend. You just saved me, thanks 😂


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

WickerDeer said:


> I wouldn't blame yourself for the behaviors of some POS, but yeah--there are safety and self-defense behaviors you could apply.
> 
> I don't know about your country's laws on guns--here everyone has at least one, but some places don't allow even pepperspray.
> 
> ...


Yes, good points! Neighter guns, pepperspray or knives are _allowed_ _here_...then again, neither is violence and rape... you have to choose not to be caught wearing those or getting attacked without protection...which again _could_ lead to such things as being raped, getting HIV and getting pregnant, stripped, robbed, getting dropped off somewhere and/or getting brain damaged or even killed


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

Then there is the #me too campaign


----------



## ENTJudgement (Oct 6, 2013)

Summer70 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I had one unpleasant encounter yesterday night. I was careless and unwittingly made myself an easy prey in a dark and empty street. A “I’m gonna fuck you against a wall” type of creep targeted me. I had all cards stacked against me, but I managed to run to a safer place. I was ready to scream for help and/or fight back, but luckily, the guy abandoned already.
> 
> ...


Practice sprinting, if you can out run people, it's the best form or defense. When I was growing up I often had to out run gangs etc... I kept that speed and its proven to be useful in a lot of situations, even in situations where someone mugged me and I chased him down, tackled him to the ground and got my phone back.


----------



## WickerDeer (Aug 1, 2012)

Electra said:


> Yes, good points! Neighter guns, pepperspray or knives are _allowed_ _here_...then again, neither is violence and rape... you have to choose not to be caught wearing those or getting attacked without protection...which again _could_ lead to such things as being raped, getting HIV and getting pregnant, stripped, robbed, getting dropped off somewhere and/or getting brain damaged or even killed


Yes--I was so excited to learn more about the tactical flashlights, because I thought about people like where you live and also in other countries...there are a lot of countries like that.

But you can use flashlights, right? 

Some of the high-lumen flashlights are ridiculously powerful as well, and they are often rechargeable so you can just charge it up at home and then if you need to go out at night--even to a restaurant, you can use the flashlight walking to the bus or car. It can be used to blind someone or just to see into the dark places.

I have a few of them...now that I learned about them.

I will probably consider getting a wowtac next since they are less expensive. I like the throwing flashlights though. I just spent way too long watching flashlight reviews.

When I was younger, flashlights were huge and they ate up batteries so quickly. Now there are so many more options.

4:17


----------



## ImpossibleHunt (May 30, 2020)

First off, I'm sorry that happened to you. There are plenty of people like that out there, but I'm happy you got away unscathed. 

If you want my advice, just learn to practice situational awareness. Just _being_ _aware_ of your surroundings will prevent most problems before they start.
Keep track of the people around you and keep tabs on them. Of course, you can't do that for everyone (especially if you live in really populated areas). So you are going to have to profile people to pick out several suspicious signs. It's difficult at first, and it can make you pretty paranoid. But after a while, you just tend to do it naturally without stressing about it too much. For example, people walking around with closed fists, people whose eyes dart around frequently, people who stay in one place for longer than usual, people driving around slowly and aimlessly, etc. Generally people who are relaxed generally look like it through body language, so if you can distinguish signs of potential negative body language, you can just keep your distance and keep tabs on those individuals. There is generally a social standard that most people conduct in public, people who don't follow those conventions are usually the people you need to watch out for. 

Also, don't put yourself in needlessly vulnerable situations. Always stay on the main roads (where there are more witnesses), in well-lit areas, never walk at night alone, etc.
In cases like this, just carrying around a flashlight will deter most people. If you shine a light on the person, there is something about it that makes them back off. Then there's always pepper spray (that's legal in France right?)
If you follow that criteria, you should be relatively safe. I hope you're okay though.


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

WickerDeer said:


> Yes--I was so excited to learn more about the tactical flashlights, because I thought about people like where you live and also in other countries...there are a lot of countries like that.
> 
> But you can use flashlights, right? So I was really happy about that.
> 
> ...


Yep we can, and they seem very handy 😍


----------



## Queen of Cups (Feb 26, 2010)

Always be aware of your surroundings 
Practice the buddy system 
Watch your drink like a hawk
Never accept drinks from random people 
Self defense classes
Pepper spray 
Get a panic button for your keychain.


----------



## Rascal01 (May 22, 2016)

You have been given sound advice. I hope you heed it.

What you have done is offered yourself up as bait, as though you were fishing for trouble. You need to turn your behavior around or carry next of kin information with you.

I arrived at my police station one morning just after I was hired. The cops were gathered around a television set, cheering. Two death row inmates had just been excuted.

The pair had kidnapped a girl working in a shop. They kept her for a week or so, raping and sodomizing her repeatedly. When they grew tired of her they shoved a shotgun barrel up her ass, blew her insides out, and tossed what was left of her in a canal.

Not to be crude or scare you. Just know there are very unpleasant people in this world, and that you will be a lot healthier and happier if you avoid them.

If you can manage it without going to prison, get a revolver, learn how to use it, and carry it with you. It can save your life.


----------



## Amine (Feb 23, 2014)

Personally I'd say things like "carry pepper spray" or whatever are great and all, but there's something deeper than that. Just generally knowing who you're hanging around with and what their worldview is. There are a lot of people who think that bad things can't happen, that everyone is friendly and good, etc. 

One I'll point out is STDs. I mean sexual assault is one thing, but plenty of people go around having casual sex with strangers every so often. Guess who gets most of and is generally responsible for the transmission of crotch rot in the world? You wanna fuck strangers every weekend? Ok. You'll pay the price. This isn't about your fucking principles like "freedom" or some shit.


----------



## Summer70 (Feb 27, 2021)

I see. Thank you everyone for your valuable answers. I would have loved to discuss all these inputs in more depth with all of you, but I fear that my time is too sparse.

I’ll check the advices in more details and see how I can incorporate them in my life. I guess my struggle will be to find the right balance between trying to live my life in its fullest, while still avoiding dangerous situations I can’t handle.

I particularly loved the more proactive tips such as improving sprinting skills or actively scanning the environment. Flashlights also seem particularly handy in many situations. Anyhow, I’ve been given a lot of advices, it’s time to put that into practice.

Thank you again for taking the time to answer to my pleading, @mia-me, @Electra (such an extensive post!), @circle_of_power, @WickerDeer (for the reassurance, also), @Behnam Agahi (for entertaining the topic), @ENTJudgement, @ImpossibleHunt, @Queen of Cups, @Rascal01 and @Amine (for the warnings). I’ll do my best to make the most of your respective contributions.


----------

